# Series 3 image questions



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

My series 3 hard drive apparently crapped out. It fell into the boot loop. So, I pulled the HDD and used MSFlive's dd_rescue to copy the HDD to a new WD10EVCS. I booted up the tivo, and after about 45 minutes on the GSOD, it seemed to work fine. I had all my recordings and settings.

So, I used WINMFS and MFSlive to make backups of the new drive. When I tried to expand the drive with WINMFS, it caused it to go into the boot loop.

I'm guessing that my image is corrupted too much to use any tools.

So, I went and found an image. I have a copy of this image. 
http://************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50977
The image was created as follows:
/# mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/tivo/tivo.series.3.virgin.mfs /dev/hdx
Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment.
Source drive size is 282 hours
Backup image will be 282 hours
Uncompressed backup size: 2869 megabytes
Backing up 2869 of 2869 megabytes (100.00%)
Backup done!

Will this backup work properly under MFSlive with the command:
restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/sd[destination]

Could I then backup, expand, and supersize under WINMFS?

EDIT: I guess I posted a link to a "bad" place and it was automatically edited. The image in question is from Supafly and is named tivo.series.3.virgin.mfs

The thread can be found at the first result here:
http://www.google.com/search?q=deal...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

For clarification, what's throwing me is the mfsrestore command with a target file extension of .mfs versus the "restore" command on MFSlive with a .bak target file extensioin. Does it matter?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchford said:


> "restore" command on MFSlive with a .bak target file extensioin. Does it matter?


Where are you getting the .bak name?

So far everything else you have written should be right on the money.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It doesn't matter to the software. All it matters is you give the full file name, including extension on the file you have.


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

ciper said:


> Where are you getting the .bak name?
> 
> So far everything else you have written should be right on the money.


From the full guide at mfslive.org

It's just what they use in the examples, but I didn't figure that the tool really cared what the extension was so long as it was correct.


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

As a followup, if anyone follows these directions in the future with that image, you'll need to perform a clear and delete everything through the TIVO software in order to get rid of an "error #51" message. The problem is that the software service number doesn't match the service number on the board, and you have to clear out the software to reset it.



Further, that command I gave for MFSlive means that you don't need to use WINMFS at all. The command I gave does the expand (MFSadd) and supersize (from WINMFS) all at the same time.


You just put the hdd in the tivo, perform a clear and delete everything, and then repeatedly connect to tivo to get your software up to date.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't think MFSLive does supersize.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

pitchford said:


> As a followup, if anyone follows these directions in the future with that image, you'll need to perform a clear and delete everything through the TIVO software in order to get rid of an "error #51" message. The problem is that the software service number doesn't match the service number on the board, and you have to clear out the software to reset it.


This is a known behavior when using an image not from the original TiVo, such as Instantcake. C&DE is the only way to mate a drive with a TiVo. If the image was created from the same TiVo to which it's restored, then C&DE is not necessary.


----------



## ekubec (Jan 19, 2009)

I attempted the 'bumwine' method, but the new drive does not boot when installed on the tivo series 3. 

I then attempted 'mfslive' method and got the same results. However, during the restore it indicated that there were problems with the original harddrive (the one that came with the tivo series 3). I am doing the upgrade because performance is dropping off--can't watch HD channels anymore, and I suspect the harddrive.

However, both methods resulted in the same failure--the new drive did not boot.

I have now downloaded the 'supafly virgin tivo s 3 image' to my linux workstation. 

However, I am a bit confused as to how to get that image onto the new drive if I am using the recommended mfslive or knoppix livecd method. 

Should I simply atttached the new sata drive to the linux workstation, boot to the normal linux workstation (fedora 9) where the 'supafly image' is and use a tool from this workstation?


----------



## ekubec (Jan 19, 2009)

Do I do a clear and delete evertying before I swap drives, or after I put the new drive in?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Is the image you are using from your old drive or did you download it from the internet?

A C&DE before upgrade will make the backup image smaller, which isn't needed usually. There is no good reason to do a C&DE unless you are using a foriegn image.


----------



## ekubec (Jan 19, 2009)

I have tried both:

backing up image from original tivo s3 hd and restoring it, and restoring supafly's 'virgin' image.

Still no luck. It just stays stuck on the 'powering up' screen.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Can you get us a copy of the kernel log?


----------



## ekubec (Jan 19, 2009)

I will get a log....

would I find it in /var/log/???????

-e


----------



## coinbank (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok i downloaded the same image, however i do not have a desktop, only laptops here so no way to install the new TIVO HD on the motherboard, in fact the Laptops in my house none have both an external SATA and a cd drive. Therefore i am using a HDD Enclosure that connects only via USB. So i cant run the LInux boot up disc because the usb HDD isn't recognized, and the file i downloaded is not in the WinMFS format. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

coinbank said:


> Ok i downloaded the same image, however i do not have a desktop, only laptops here so no way to install the new TIVO HD on the motherboard, in fact the Laptops in my house none have both an external SATA and a cd drive. Therefore i am using a HDD Enclosure that connects only via USB. So i cant run the LInux boot up disc because the usb HDD isn't recognized, and the file i downloaded is not in the WinMFS format. Anyone have any ideas?


When you say Linux boot up disc, do you mean the MFS Live v1.4 cd?

Because that should be able to see a USB connected drive.

Unless you have an older enclosure that can't deal with as large a drive as you're trying to use. Can you see the drive in the laptop's BIOS or in Windows Disk Management? (you don't want to do anything to it in Disk Management, just see if it can detect it as an unformatted drive)


----------



## TattooedBones (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi, 
I'm having a similar issue only my Series 3 HDD died, it doesn't even spin with power. I'm using the exact same "virgin" image that you are. Here's what I tried. 

Burned the MFS file to a DVD (ISO9660) 
I've tried MFSLive, MFSTools and at least one other boot CD. 

I boot fine, mount the DVD fine, and I'm trying to restore the MFS from DVD directly to the brand new (500GB) Hard drive. Is this not possible? The command I"m using is:

restore -s 127 -zxpi /cdrom/tivo.mfs /dev/hdc 

It keeps blowing up saying the backup doesn't have enough space. For kicks I also tried partitioning and formatting the drive but I get the same results every time. Any thoughts, am I way off base here? I'd like to watch football this weekend, if someone could help I'd appreciate it!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ekubec said:


> Do I do a clear and delete evertying before I swap drives, or after I put the new drive in?


After you put the new drive in. If you do it before, you will lose all your programs/settings.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

1.79 GiB seems large for a truncated and compressed TiVo image.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

HomeUser said:


> 1.79 GiB seems large for a truncated and compressed TiVo image.


Yes it does, my tbk file from an original S3 is about 200MB


----------

